
Yahoo's Marissa Mayer explains how she worked 130 hours a week and why it matters - mcrump
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-ceo-marissa-mayer-on-130-hour-work-weeks-2016-8
======
alex_hitchins
While not doubting Marissa has worked incredibly hard both at Google and
Yahoo, I would like to see how effective the work was during those all
nighters and 130 hour weeks with no holiday.

There are times you need to stick with it and burn the midnight oil but this
seems to indicate something is broken somewhere.

------
danieltillett
I guess an example of what not to do is valuable.

I don't think anyone can work 130 hours in a week without some serious class A
drug abuse - at best you can be present while some people work around you.

